# FahMon Reports Wrong Downloaded/Deadline Values



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

I just moved and upgraded some computers around here, and looking at FahMon on my main rig (which is set to remotely monitor FAH on all my computers), noticed the WUs on one machine had supposedly been downloaded two weeks ago and missed their deadlines. So I checked the local FahMon installation on that machine (it's just two 9800GX2s and no SMP), and found the values were reported differently [and accurately] there. All other numbers are reported accurately both by local and remote FahMon installations.

FahMon on the clients' local machine:






And FahMon on my main rig, which monitors clients on all my computers remotely:





The FahMon installation in question is reporting accurate values for all other remote machines. What might cause it to report just those values incorrectly when monitored remotely [but not when monitored locally]?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe something to do with date/time settings.

I dont use FahMon anymore but the clients are showing blue status which means the clocks are running asynchronous clocks.Check in the settings on your main rig to see if the time is offset (I think you can change this in settings)

Or you could use HFM.net


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Maybe something to do with date/time settings.
> 
> I dont use FahMon anymore but the clients are showing blue status which means the clocks are running asynchronous clocks.Check in the settings on your main rig to see if the time is offset (I think you can change this in settings)
> 
> Or you could use HFM.net



I set FahMon to ignore asynchronous clocks due to the latency monitoring a bunch of remote machines. Otherwise, a couple of them would show "Hung" status.

Edit to add a quick question while we're discussing FAH. I've never bothered folding with my 5870s. What GPU3 flags should I use for folding with them?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't folded with the 5*** series but I think using the -forcegpu ati_r700 switch works for them.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I haven't folded with the 5*** series but I think using the -forcegpu ati_r700 switch works for them.



Edit: I'm getting " EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours." with the 5870.

Should I be using the -advmethods flag?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Edit: I'm getting " EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours." with the 5870.
> 
> Should I be using the -advmethods flag?



If you are getting EUE's, you maybe need to cut back your overclock (if you have them OC'd) or there is something else up.

I always use the -advmethods flag on my clients anyway.

EDIT:Just saw your other thread, and they are stock, maybe try with the GPU2 client.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 31, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> If you are getting EUE's, you maybe need to cut back your overclock (if you have them OC'd) or there is something else up.
> 
> I always use the -advmethods flag on my clients anyway.
> 
> EDIT:Just saw your other thread, and they are stock, maybe try with the GPU2 client.




Thanks, and yeah I should have posted the link to my other thread.

Should -advmethods be used for GPU3 only or also GPU2? I don't currently use it for any of my clients at all. I'm using GPU3 for a couple rigs with 400 series cards, GPU2 for some with old 8000 and 9000 series cards. Don't remember what -advmethods does and I know there are probably tons of forum topics out there on it, but it is sometimes challenging to find the latest/relevant info on Folding@home in the sea of outdated topics.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 31, 2010)

I use it on both clients GPU2/3 , as far as I know it will receive any newer WU etc first with that flag set.

I would definitely set it with the 400 series cards, it seems to give out more of the bigger PPD WU with the -advmethods flag.


----------

